# النادي المصري لهواة تعلم الطيران وصناعة الطائرات



## شريف الطنطاوي (21 أبريل 2009)

اصدقائنا في كل مكان اود ان اطرح عليكم هذه الفكرة
افكاركم وارئكم اكثر من ممتازة ولكن نفتقد الي العملية.......ولذلك انشأت هذا الموضوع الجديد و اود ان تشاطروني الفكرة.
هذا المنتدي من اقوي و احسن المنتديات التي تقدم كل ما هو جديد في صناعة الطيران وعلومه ولكن بدون مقر او نادي يجتمع فية الاعضاء لمزوالة هذه الهواية سنظل محلنا حيث كنا.
عند تصفحي في الانترنت اجد في كل بلد مقر لهذا النوع من الهوايات الا في وطننا العربى لذلك اتمني من الاعضاء وخاصة المشرفين تبني هذه الفكرة.
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر علي ما تقدمه في هذا المنتدي العلمي الرفيع. 
شريف الطنطاوي


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
فكرة اكثر من ممتازة ،انشالله تتحقق .. لتحقق الفائدة للعالم العربي والارتقاء بعلم الطيران .
بصراحة كما اسلف الاستاذ شريف طنطاوي بانة توجد نوادي في جميع انحاء العالم ليس فقط بنوادي الطيران فحسب بل بكل شيئ يخطر ولا يخطر على بالك 
اساس الاختراعات والابتكارات هي اساسا من قبل هواة قبل ان يكملوها العلماء وابسط مثال هو طائرة الاخوان رايت هم مجرد هواة وعلى اثره راينا الاف 35 وغيرها


----------



## جاسر (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

نادي -غير رسمي - ممكن جداً, لا يوجد عائق بإذن الله

وفقكم الله


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أبريل 2009)

*
فكره جميله جدا بالتاكيــد 

ياريت تقول علي تصورك للموضوع هيكون عامل ازاي , و ان شاء الله هنشتغل معاك علي قدر استطاعتنا 
​*​


----------

